# Weave Suggestions



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Everyone teaches weaves differently I am sure you will get a lot of advice.Here is what I did with Lilli, who has awesome entries, distance and speed, once she knew what weaves were.
She is so motivated by a frisbee or bumper and once she exited the last pole I would throw either. I next started distancing myself from the poles, instead of being beside her I was now 2 feet away all the way down, next step was 3 then 4 etc...next up I would start backstepping, as she exited the poles I would take a step back, then 2,3 etc until I stayed at the beginning and she went thru the end. If she popped at anytime I would go back up a step or 2 and stayed there til she gained confidence then do my backsteps again...Once that was accomplished and she freely did the poles I would start the clockwork entries...What I have now is a weave demon,hmm... I did not realize just how much time I spend doing poles lol


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hawtee said:


> What I have now is a weave demon,hmm... I did not realize just how much time I spend doing poles lol


That is what you want! and it is the hardest part of agility, the most un natural obstacle. Good suggestions!

Keep 'um coming! (please)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I did much the same as Pam. I also used the wires for a while in the earlier stages.

For entries, I did "round the clock" entries, clicked for the entry, and let him keep weaving out to an eventual thrown toy as the reward.

If she's clicker savvy, maybe marking as her shoulder passes the final pole and then throwing a toy.

OH - I also had a period where I did back chaining.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I second the recommendation of throwing the reward ahead so she's not looking to you for a treat afterwards. I used a ball with Boo and a big piece of food with Dusty.

Then I would just gradually start increasing your lateral distance and how far toward the end of the poles you go (separately - don't all of a sudden go 4 feet away and also stop at the second-to-last pole, do one at a time). But make sure you're still supporting her. That means that when you're off to the side turn toward her a little and move with her. And if you're working on not going all the way to the end, don't walk forward at your normal pace for 11 poles and then stop. Move slowly enough that you can keep supporting her with your forward motion the whole time she's in the poles. Eventually as things start to click you won't have to support her as much, but when she's just learning it's important to not completely pull the rug out from under her.

If you want to open the channels up a little bit (4 inches or so), that might make it a little easier on her and encourage proper footwork and forward drive even when mom is far away. Just make sure you eventually close them back up, so she doesn't learn that mom can be far away from the channel poles but not from the regular poles.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I used the 2 by 2 method with Gabby and loved it! There's a big difference between how Gabs weaves and how most of my friends' dogs that used the wires/channels weave- Gabby is a more fluid weaver, and very, very fast.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofDZlc44o-o&feature=related


----------

